# Corner Storage Bench Build Thread



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this the right forum for in-progress stuff? I didn't see one more appropriate.

Anway, a while back, I posted this thread over in the design forum about a corner storage bench I want to make for our sunroom.

I started construction this last weekend. I've only got one basic box done so far. 












I'm documenting the building of the whole project on my DIY blog, but I'll update here with the hopes of benefiting from all of your collective knowledge.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I checked out your blog. Using only two 2x4s under the plywood doing the rip is unstable and unsafe, in this fellow advanced beginners opinion. Each side of the cut needs at least 2 2x4 supports, or alternatively you could get a large sheet of foam and use that (cutting a small bit of foam each time)

Look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveEl said:


> I checked out your blog. Using only two 2x4s under the plywood doing the rip is unstable and unsafe, in this fellow advanced beginners opinion. Each side of the cut needs at least 2 2x4 supports, or alternatively you could get a large sheet of foam and use that (cutting a small bit of foam each time)
> 
> Look forward to seeing the finished product!


Please explain your thoughts on the need for 4 2x4's. Why do you want 2 under the waste side?

G


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

He's cutting with the 2x4s on the concrete floor. By eliminating risk that either side can tip IMO you get three things:

never any "breakaway" or whatever its called on the last little bit of the cut;

no tipping means no edges impact the floor, which protects all edges... and todays waste is tomorrows stock

greatly reduces unexpected saw or operator movement or becoming unbalanced.... one day some of the saws weight may be on the scrap side and tipping will take the blade into the cement; or operator may be kneeling on the stock to make a rip down the middle because they can't quite reach, or at least not well enough to control saw against the guide. Tipping could unbalance the operator.

By just giving full support each and every time you reduce chance that the one time you are cutting and need full support you'll be too tired to realize it (and too tired to realize you should be taking a break).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveEl said:


> He's cutting with the 2x4s on the concrete floor. By eliminating risk that either side can tip IMO you get three things:
> 
> never any "breakaway" or whatever its called on the last little bit of the cut;
> 
> ...


+1. I agree 100%. 












 







.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> He's cutting with the 2x4s on the concrete floor. By eliminating risk that either side can tip IMO you get three things:


100% correct on all counts in my opinion - and I've ripped plywood the "wrong" way so many times I can't even imagine how many pieces of waste I've ruined. Last year I had to rip a dozen sheets of 1/2" construction grade ply, and use both halves. I ended up using the method SteveEl outlined to do it, and it worked as anticipated; both halves usable, and no risk to me or the "waste" piece.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree also - you need to support both sides of the cut line completely. Once the cut is almost done there will be pressure on the cut sides to tip either up from the cut line if you're lucky or down for contact with the floor or pinching the blade if not.

I went one step further and made up a guide that doesn't require the constant saw pressure against the straight edge to accomplish the cut. I also use saw horses so I don't kill my back.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

pepe' b said:


> ....guide that doesn't require the constant saw pressure against the straight edge....



If you mean something besides a track-saw jig like the ones in the following link, please post a pic.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/diy-track-saw-17413/


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

*And here I thought it was a unique idea*



SteveEl said:


> If you mean something besides a track-saw jig like the ones in the following link, please post a pic.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/diy-track-saw-17413/


SteveEl -- It's the same thing - I used a piece of 3/4 x 1/4 aluminum flat stock I had laying around - an old craftsman saw - a new blade and off to the races. Been using it a couple of years and is great for working with sheet goods. I have 3 different size jigs - 2,4 and 8 feet. 1/2 inch material. Very portable and very acurate. And 12 bucks max - stuff you already have laying around.


----------



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, guys. You're probably right. I had to be careful where I put my weight while making the rip to avoid a possible binding situation. The safer move would have been to do what you outlined. I've still got 2 more sheets to rip, so I'll be changing up my tactics.


----------



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

It's in! 

Thanks for the cutting advice early on; I adjusted accordingly on the rest of the cuts.

I've worked on this in spare moments between trying to get the car running, vacation, etc. Anyhow, it's nearly done. I've got to make the top for the shelving section, but other than that, I'm pretty happy with it.










I did a little write-up if anyone is interested.

Also, I stuck the SketchUp design in the 3D warehouse in case anyone can benefit from it. If you use it, let me know! I'd like to see how it goes.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

hay that turned out surprisingly well.

ps please tell me thats not a baceboard heater to the left going into the back of the seat. if so thats gotta go,.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks great!! You've done a fantastic job on this piece. I hope you are happy with it, but then again, why wouldn't you be. Awesome work.


----------



## ink (Feb 3, 2011)

jack warner said:


> hay that turned out surprisingly well.
> 
> ps please tell me thats not a baceboard heater to the left going into the back of the seat. if so thats gotta go,.


It is baseboard heat, but I don't use it. It's a sunroom, and the R-value is really low, so I don't bother heating it in winter (it's on it's own zone).. just a trickle of hot water to keep the pipes unfrozen.



> That looks great!! You've done a fantastic job on this piece. I hope you are happy with it, but then again, why wouldn't you be. Awesome work.


Thanks, Kenbo!


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Good job and good write-up on your site. I enjoyed reading it.


----------

